# My BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY ARRIVED...He ended up being a June baby instead of a May baby!



## LaDY

Hey ladies...I missed you all so much!!!:hug: I have finally got the chance to log on after 3 weeks!!...Well guys the last thread i did on here was telling you all that i was terrified of being induced on the 31st May!!...as i was due on the 21st May!...Well the 31st May arrived and as soon as i woke up i felt as though i was about to pee myself so i ran to the loo and didnt really think much of it until i woke up 2 hours later and water was coming out which definatly wasnt in my control!...i called the hospital and was told to come in straight away...as yes my waters had broke! When arriving at the hospital at around 3pm i had a swab taken, had a internal...they put the ecg machine on and to find that i wasnt dilated and my baby was happy...however i ended up on the labour ward due to my waters breaking. They continued to monitor me and then decided to insert Prostaglandins inside me...a few hours later i was having mild contractions which they said i could take pain killers for...but they were getting more and more painful...when doing another internal i still wasnt dilated so at 11pm they inserted Prostaglandins inside me again...and God was i in pain all night...i didnt sleep a wink!! It was a nightmare! At 6am they woke me up and told me to have a shower and some breakfast...i still wasnt dilated and i was in serious pain!...at about 8am i was informd that they would now have to put me on a drip (oxytocin) to really get my contractions regular and a whole lot more stronger...and all i can say is that stronger was the wrong word to use, it was unbearable!...but i hung in there which i was proud of:happydance:...at this point i was exhausted...all i wanted to do was sleep...but i couldnt the pain was just too much...at about 12pm i tried some gas and air which i gave back to them as it made me feel sick...i was then given pethadine...which made a mild difference!...i tried the standing upright but the pain was just too much. By 3pm the doctor advised me to have the epodural as i was only 1cm dilated...something which i was totally against but they did tell me that with being induced the contractions are alot stronger...i had the epidural which was amazing...i couldnt feel a thing...i just slept whilst my other half slept right next to me...bless him he was fab:) At 6pm they came to do another internal to fine i was only 2cm dilated...they told me they would have to get some blood from the baby head to see if he was ok inside as his heartbeat was dropping and they werent too sure...so they numbed my babys head and started shoving all sorts of tools up me...bless him he was doing fine...the epidural was wearing off and i was still exhausted...at 9pm the doctor came to do another internal to find i was only 3cm dilated and told me the best option was to have a c section...me and my partner were gutted...but hey at least i would finally get to my my little world...so c section it was...my little man was born on the 1st of June and 10.20pm and weighed 9lb 11oz...the labour was traumatic but was all worth it when i saw me beautiful little boy...he is amazing:)


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## miel

congratulations!!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats!


----------



## lynz

congrats xx


----------



## smartie

sorry to hear you had to have a section but congrats on your baby boy!!


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats.xx


----------



## sammie18

Congrats cant wait to see pics!


----------



## pepperflake

Congratulations!


----------



## Jenelle

Congratulations on your healthy baby boy :blue:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!


----------



## supernurse

That's a shame you ended up having a c-section but obviously for the best. Congratulations, can't wait to see some pics. x


----------



## Blob

Congrats :)


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations hun. Sounds like we had a simular birth experience, sucks, but I agree my son is totally worth it!


----------



## CrystalBell

Congrats Honey, it was hard work but well worth it. Looking forward to some pics of the little the Cutie!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## x-amy-x

Sorry you had such a hard time! But congrats on your baby boy hun

xxx


----------



## babezone

congrats x x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

what an ordeal! congratulations!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations


----------



## elm

Congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## hannahx

Congratulations hun!! I was induced afta i went 12 days over and didnt dilate so i ended up havin a c-section as baby got distressed...they're worth it tho arent they!! :hug:


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations.


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations!!


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## HAYS

congrats hun
xxxx


----------



## Ema

COngrats XXX


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## carries

Congrats! Cant wait to see some piccies!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## AJbabybump

congratulations, i actually felt quite tearful reading it, i hope to be in your situation very soon! x


----------

